# Olive Oil injected RCA cable...



## sokolov91

Hello,

 I'm not really big with cables, but I noticed these on ebay, they were cheap and offered something different. Yes they are made in China, *GASP* but they are an interesting concept. My understanding of electronics is admittedly very limited, especially compared to people in this forum, but I know oil does not conduct electricity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 Anyone think this is a good idea/ worth a try?

OLIVE - OIL Pure Silver Audio Cable RCA (1M x 2) - eBay (item 270513329987 end time Jan-13-10 11:07:26 PST)

 Thanks


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone think this is a good idea/ worth a try?_

 

No.

 se


----------



## kostalex

Pure man version of snake oil cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the serious side, I suppose oil intended to protect wires from oxidizing. And it looks/feel cool and geeky.


----------



## LingLing1337

Strange, this isn't the first time I've seen RCA interconnects like this. Another interesting concept is the ribbon RCA cable.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the serious side, I suppose oil intended to protect wires from oxidizing._

 

Then you wouldn't want to use something that turns rancid like olive oil.

 se


----------



## bdr529

sounds like a mess waiting to happen, but they look pretty. maybe add some glitter, it would be like snow globe in there.


----------



## El_Doug

sounds like itll stink! 

 even though this reeks (pun intended) of bullsh!t, why couldnt they use mineral oil, which wouldnt go sour?


----------



## clarinetman

Definitely, definitely not. I mean, I thought the concept of expensive cables was far fetched to begin with, but this is just a new level of insanity. It doesn't even say what purpose the oil serves!


----------



## qusp

actually oil has been used with some dielectrics (mainly natural fibers like cotton or silk) for quite some time and not just snake oil type. I havent looked at that one, but one of my favorite wires is a silver foil in silk and yes mineral oil. the idea being that the oil draws moisture away from the natural fibres which would normally absorb it, meaning the surrounding dielectric is closer to the ideal ie: air. the main disadvantage I have found with this type of conductor is that its really willful, doesnt like to bend in any direction that isnt across the wide part. its fine for internal wiring in amps etc, but for any cable that has to move around or even at home in limited space its a bit of a PITA.

 do you think its extra virgin olive oil? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 certainly is a strange choice of oil; cables that go rancid doesnt really appeal, I wonder what the used by date is? by the time it becomes burnt in it will have gone off


----------



## aamefford

Sounds like snake oil to me. Step right up...


----------



## Seamaster

A lot of wonderful sounding caps indeed in oil. But why Olive oil? Maybe the maker loves to eat salads, have a lot round house.


----------



## scootermafia

The official cable of Rachel Ray! Put some EVOO on that!

 As a side note, oiled cotton is a fine dielectric.

 Suspended in olive oil? I suppose static electricity would have a hard time building up. At $40 they are a steal, I could punch a hole in them if I got hungry and dribble a bit onto some delicious crostini.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'd hate to see those catch fire. Interconnects don't conduct much power, but if you laid one of these across a hot amp....


----------



## ford2

Maybe they used olive oil to cook the chips.


----------



## upstateguy




----------



## sokolov91

Haha well I'm glad im everyones source of sarcastic humour for the evening. I should have known better than to ask .


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_










_

 

Is this head-fi, or 4chan?


----------



## scootermafia

I'm fighting the urge to click the buy it now button. Seriously.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clarinetman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Definitely, definitely not. I mean, I thought the concept of expensive cables was far fetched to begin with, but this is just a new level of insanity. It doesn't even say what purpose the oil serves!_

 

Yes, but that's respectable at least! The seller is making no outrageous claims for the cable. The seller is not saying how good it sounds, or even HOW he thinks it sounds. The seller is not comparing it to other cables. He is just saying it is filled with olive oil and the wire is pure silver. And for a pure silver cable it isn't too expensive either. End of story. So as silly as it may be, we have an honest seller and that gives him brownie points in my book. But yeah, he should have used mineral oil.


----------



## K3cT

I'm tempted to buy the cable just for the hell of it. I mean, the price is pretty tame compared to other "audiophile-grade" cables.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

The manufacturing process for those cables has to be a bit difficult or challenging. How do you get the oil in, make sure there are no air bubbles, assemble the rest of the cable pieces, and then clean up the cable afterward? Just the difficulty of manufacture should make it cost more than $40.

 I do hope it is mineral oil rather than olive oil. Perhaps the olive oil is a translation or language issue and it really is some type of mineral oil.


----------



## ca95f

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ham Sandwich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do hope it is mineral oil rather than olive oil. Perhaps the olive oil is a translation or language issue and it really is some type of mineral oil._

 

Definitely. There is no such thing as water clear olive oil - the picture shows it to be 100% transparent. Depending on the olives kind and on the season, it is from amber to green. Besides, olive oil gets oxidized and becomes more acidic by time (5-year old olive oil is practically so acidic it is inedible and we use it to make soap). It would reduce these silver lines to pure rust.

 My family produces virgin olive oil for centuries, so if anyone wants to try a DIY version of this, let me know and I'll send you some


----------



## Menisk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sounds like itll stink! 

 even though this reeks (pun intended) of bullsh!t, why couldnt they use mineral oil, which wouldnt go sour?_

 

The extra virgin olive oil adds warmth to the bottom end and smooths grain from the top end. Mineral oil reduces the dynamics to a degree and sucks some of the life out of the music and needs significant burn in. You also have to top it up every six months or so by running a constant current through them for about 36 hours. Mineral oil does have the advantage of durability though.


----------



## ca95f

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Menisk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The extra virgin olive oil adds warmth to the bottom end and smooths grain from the top end. Mineral oil reduces the dynamics to a degree and sucks some of the life out of the music and needs significant burn in. You also have to top it up every six months or so by running a constant current through them for about 36 hours. Mineral oil does have the advantage of durability though._

 

It wont be long before some nut believes this and starts testing different kinds of oil to improve the sound of his system...
 "lighter fluid seems to clear the top, open the soundstage and deepen the bass, until you pump the volume too hard and you hear the distinctive "crackle - kaboom" sound, which pretty much means you're screwed..."


----------



## kostalex

I like this thread!


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ca95f* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It wont be long before some nut believes this and starts testing different kinds of oil to improve the sound of his system...
 "lighter fluid seems to clear the top, open the soundstage and deepen the bass, until you pump the volume too hard and you hear the distinctive "crackle - kaboom" sound, which pretty much means you're screwed..."_

 

Well, it's already happening with fuses.


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then you wouldn't want to use something that turns rancid like olive oil.

 se_

 

Vitamin E added to the oil will help it to last longer


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello,

 I'm not really big with cables, but I noticed these on ebay, they were cheap and offered something different. Yes they are made in China, *GASP* but they are an interesting concept. My understanding of electronics is admittedly very limited, especially compared to people in this forum, but I know oil does not conduct electricity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Anyone think this is a good idea/ worth a try?

OLIVE - OIL Pure Silver Audio Cable RCA (1M x 2) - eBay (item 270513329987 end time Jan-13-10 11:07:26 PST)

 Thanks_

 

Does different grades of oil sound different? 
 Does italian oil work better for italian music, and spanish oil for spanish music etc?
 Is this method patrick82 approved?


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Quote:


 I'm fighting the urge to click the buy it now button. Seriously. 
 

TBH me too! They kinda look nice, and I am very curious to see these. But man I had to laugh a little when I first read the title.


----------



## Myrdin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another interesting concept is the ribbon RCA cable._

 

Ribbon cables at least started with good science. AC travels on the surface of the conductor. However, the skin effect is up to about a centimeter deep in the audio range.


----------



## scootermafia

Let us all say a prayer for audiophile_king. His delicious italian cable did not sell. I'm up for getting his next...

 Edit: he's back!
http://cgi.ebay.com/OIL-INJECTED-Pur...#ht_2076wt_941

 This time, the cable is "oil injected" according to the auction title. It appears to be a tri-braid of silver wire. Sexy.


----------



## Myrdin

The conductors look to be separately insulated. So... the oil doesn't even touch? Purely cosmetic.


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Myrdin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The conductors look to be separately insulated. So... the oil doesn't even touch? Purely cosmetic._

 

Shhhhhhh. Next you're going to tell them the wire doesn't matter either, huh?


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_actually oil has been used with some dielectrics_

 

diarrhetics you mean?


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ca95f* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Definitely. There is no such thing as water clear olive oil - the picture shows it to be 100% transparent. Depending on the olives kind and on the season, it is from amber to green. Besides, olive oil gets oxidized and becomes more acidic by time (5-year old olive oil is practically so acidic it is inedible and we use it to make soap). It would reduce these silver lines to pure rust.

 My family produces virgin olive oil for centuries, so if anyone wants to try a DIY version of this, let me know and I'll send you some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Can we talk you out of some olive oil for cooking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there some information about your family or family company on the Internet?


----------



## Raez

It's injected with 100% pure snake oil!!!


----------



## Zaubertuba

Heck, for $40 it'd be worth it just for how much use it would get as a conversation piece. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it actually sounded halfways decent, well, bonus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Honestly, it sure *looks* like more than a $40 cable, anyway.


----------



## Science Guy

I have to admit, it looks pretty cool!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bdr529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sounds like a mess waiting to happen, but they look pretty. maybe add some glitter, it would be like snow globe in there._

 

Genius! I might try to do this, but with mineral oil (doesn't go rancid). Need to figure out how to seal the ends properly, though.


----------



## ca95f

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can we talk you out of some olive oil for cooking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there some information about your family or family company on the Internet?_

 

I will gladly ship you some, but I'm not sure it will ever reach you. 

 As for the information on the web, we're very small...
 All of our production is absorbed locally. This business is from my mother's side of the family anyway - my surname is not even on it. There are some links with general info I can give you, but they're all in Greek...

 This is my mother's village:MILIES


----------



## AudioCats

ancient wisdoms seem to agree that the very best sounding cables use purified purple oil extracted from the magic mushrooms.

 now that snake oil concept is just simply gross.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioCats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ancient wisdoms seem to agree that the very best sounding cables use purified purple oil extracted from the magic mushrooms.

 now that snake oil concept is just simply gross._

 

Since when do Psilocybin mushrooms have purple oil? o_0

 Personally, I find purple oil from a fungus less appetizing.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bdr529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it would be like snow globe in there._

 

Sorry for the interrupt ...

 But that's just funny as all get out.

 LOL.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since when do Psilocybin mushrooms have purple oil? o_0

 Personally, I find purple oil from a fungus less appetizing._

 

Well, when you boil them, the water does indeed become purple.

 Not that I know from experience or anything ... no ... not that.

 But it's still true.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s1rrah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, when you boil them, the water does indeed become purple.

 Not that I know from experience or anything ... no ... not that.

 But it's still true.




_

 

Must have been SWIM who told you. Plus what on earth would people who like listening to music and psychedelics have in common?


----------



## Ninkul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Raez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's injected with 100% pure snake oil!!!_

 

This is no snake oil my friend, this is the wonderful multi-purpose *Extra Virgin Olive Oil*. Aside from making a great anti-oxidising agent THROUGH insulation. When the cable finally reaches its deterioration point in one months time (as all cables have), simply buy a new pair and extract the olive oil for consumption!


----------



## TheBigCW

This is the most transparent cable I've seen!

 *bad um ch!*


----------



## alien-g

Hello together!

 After all this incompetent slipslop, I want to clarify:

 1. The reason for using oil is that it is a very good dielectric for this kind of application, superior to polymers or any other fluids. The cables "burn-in" exceptionally fast without the necessity of external power sources (see Audioquest DBC technology)

 2. Oils with high oleic acid content like olive oil are best suited because of three reasons:
 - their carboxyl groups accelerate the process of dielectric orientation to have superb sound even after only minutes of listening
 - they are relatively stable to oxidation compared to other fatty acids 
 - good long-time compatibility with all materials used in cables

 3. The manufacturing process is more complex than you think. The olive oil is not as natural as you buy it in the supermarket. Before injecting it into the cable tube, it is boiled to remove water and dried chemically using calcium chloride. Afterwards the oil undergoes steril filtration using extremely high pressure to ensure 100% purity making it colorless and clear. After injecting the oil into the cable, it is saturated with nitrogen before sealing it in a hot-melt process under nitrogen atmosphere. That way the incorporated oil has no possibility to undergo oxidation process as there is no oxygen there. If some oxygen molecules will rest in the oil, they will react with the sacrificial tocopherol, another component of the oil (better known as vitamin E).

 4. You will hardly find cables using more advanced technology out there. European or US High-End companys would print their logo on the tube and sell them for many 100s or even 1000s of $$$

 5. Test them, enjoy the sound and post your experience !!!

 Yours,
 R.


----------



## Shark_Jump

no offense but thank you audiophile's for all the laughs, this is nearly as funny as the audiophile (directional) fuses thread.

 Talking of which, is Olive Oil directional?

 And have you tried Castrol R racing oil instead of olive oil? Thats high performance and should produce a great smell when your house is on fire.


----------



## kevin gilmore

I have 150kv Xray cables filled with the finest
 USA Texaco no. 55 mineral oil. Refillable too...
 Lots smaller in diameter than the air-core versions
 of same and easier to use.


----------



## alien-g

Sorry, I cannnot find any funny thing about this cable technology.

 Mineral oils as well as synthetic oils are not suitable for the application as dielectric in Hifi cables. One of the reasons is that they do not contain unsaturated fatty acids, which are important for the rapid directionally orientation of dielectric charge field surrounding the conductor. One-fold unsaturated fatty acids (like oleic acid) showed best results up to date but further tests are ongoing. 

 I hope my explanations are understandable.

 Regards,
 R.


----------



## kostalex

You are so convincing, persuasive. I want these cable badly now, no kidding. Respects, you are like a master of sales. Or are you?


----------



## alien-g

No I am only a developper and try to declare things as easy as possible. 

 The audioquest DBS system is a great technology, which proves that the measurable electrical values of a conductor are only the base for lossless audio signal transfer but can be futher improved by optimizing the field of charge surrounding the conductor. DBS is an active system whereas oil cables have the same benefit passively.


----------



## alien-g

Short explanation of the "oil-effect" (also applicable to DBS technology):
 You can compare electron flow in the cable with water flow: if the inner walls of the pipe surrounding the water are not flat and even, turbulences will build which lead to significant deceleration of water molecules. In the same way, the electrical field sourrounding a conductor has to be straightened to prevent turbulences decelerating electrons. By the way, high frequencies are more effected by the electrical surrounding because of the skin effect.


----------



## haloxt

alien-g, what's your oil cable manufacturer? Did they manufacture the cable in the first post? I am tempted to try some for novelty value and the apparently good build quality.


----------



## alien-g

Sorry, I was told not to let the cat out of the bag yet, because my manufacturer hasn't released a cable of the oil-line yet.
 Only now I klicked the ebay link on the first post. Seems like the chinese imitators are already faster than the originators... 

 I don't know about the quality of these cables at ebay. Besides the oil quality and sealing process it is also important that the conductors have direct contact with the oil e.g. by using porous isolation material. And there are many other details to consider.


----------



## SP Wild

hydraulic IC's ?


----------



## upstateguy

Pizza connect ?


----------



## Leny

upstateguy, I'll take a double pepperoni with some cheesy connectors. 

 : )


----------

